# RailPro



## Wooglin (Dec 2, 2014)

Anyone have experience with RailPro?

I am looking into a controller, having never used any of them before...besides maybe my Dad's DC system when I was very little and the one that runs my LGB oval. :smilie_auslachen:

I want to run HOs and it seems RailPro will work fine with DCC trains. just plug in a module?

I have no layout, no controller, no trains. I am starting from zero, hopefully with a BLI PRR H10s locomotive! Need something to control it. I will not need others to run on my layout and I will eventually add other engines.

As a beginner, I like what I am reading about RailPro compared to DCC...but again, I have never used either so would love to hear from those with experience.

Thanks!


----------



## hirailer (Oct 24, 2013)

I have been running RailPro on my 12'x18' layout for a year now and I am happy to report that this system is definitely a winner. The system was really easy to install and get in into operation. Wiring is the same as DCC but that's where the similarity ends. Railpro requires no test tracks or extra computer programs, I can lash up a dozen locos all different, and have them running together in seconds. I can run my favorite engine and my railpro controller on a DCC layout but they can not run on mine.

As far as cost goes, RailPro may look a little pricey, but, you have to consider that this system is a wireless control and 5 amps. You may never need to ad anything to the original starter kit. I bought my starter kit from Yankee Dabbler and I am really impressed with these folks. Great service and great prices. The people at Ring Engineering are excellent, they have the ability to put that extra personal touch with their customers.

I would be happy to answer any questions you might have.

Mel


----------



## ggnlars (Aug 6, 2013)

Based on what I understand, Railpro is a DC based system that has the control features of DCC. It is different in that it is truly a wireless control system. Unlike DCC, the control signal is never in the track. Thus, the power and control are totally separate. 
There are some perceived draw backs, it is a proprietary system and not controlled by NMRA standards. 
I know of a number of very sharp modelers who swear by it. It seems like it will be with us for some time to come. 
Larry 
Check out my blog: www.llxlocomotives.com


----------

